# At cost work order.



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just received this email this morning from a regional I am still signed up with but do not accept any orders from them. They don't owe me any money so I'm surprised they tried to pull this


" Hello Freddie,

I am contacting you due to an at cost work order, see attached.
Your company completed an eviction on 1/16/13 at 1000 GRANT STREET CONCORD, CA 94520.
On this eviction, you failed to provide photos of the hot water heater, or a bid for it's replacement as it is missing.
These photos & bid were requested by our in house coordinators several times, but we did not receive any.
Now, the client has issued an at cost work order to install a hot water heater at 1000 GRANT STREET CONCORD, CA 94520.

There is also an ICC order at the same property, so if there are any conveyance issues you can call from site to get approval to repair, which we will pay you for.

Please advise when you can complete this service, we need it completed by Monday at the latest.

Thank you!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't wait until monday


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

What regional is this if I may ask.... I'm from Cali as well.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Its cvms


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If I understand correctly....

195 days AFTER the eviction you have been contacted to install a Hot water heater at on your dime because there was no photo???

Please say your photos dispute this....

Accordingly....Request for photos and Bid were requested several times???
Yea or nay????

anyone else smell something fishy???


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

At cost refers to ...you can't charge a installation fee or in other words you can make no profit.

What ever it cost to install is what you will bill for.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> If I understand correctly....
> 
> 195 days AFTER the eviction you have been contacted to install a Hot water heater at on your dime because there was no photo???
> 
> ...


I know what i would tell them.  .


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Valley said:


> I know what i would tell them.  .


And that is exactly what I told them!


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Freddie said:


> And that is exactly what I told them!



That was just plain crap to begin with . :thumbup:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

This is what they told me when I told them I will not do any no cost order

" Hello freddie,
*
But the eviction order clearly states to take photos of all damages/missing items and report them.
You have done several evictions, you know better than to not report missing items or damages.
An eviction is the 1st time the client is seeing the property.
Anyway, I will just tell management that you are not willing to comply with CVMS on this matter.
Thank you"


And I replied:

I took more than enough property condition photos at the time of the eviction. Granted if your were approaching me on this matter within 30 days of this order that would be one thing....but it is now 5 months past the date that I performed this order so it is obvious that it is nothing that I did wrong. It appears that you are trying to recoup money any way you can from your contractors through a charge back.
"


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree, 30 days is one thing. But 5 months? They must think a rock fell and hit you in the head.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

CVMS...perhaps they need a look-see....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> CVMS...perhaps they need a look-see....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


Agreed!


I'll forward you the email exchanges soon


----------



## J.J. (May 22, 2013)

I wrote a nice long reply and then it just disappeared due to my large thumbs I type with. Now I only have time for quick note…. I got to get to church.
 ICC work order..property is FHA?? Installing hot water heater not a conveyance issue. Property should be requested to convey as is or with damages or a forced place ins claim requested from HUD 
The only other scenario is Client contract(s) differ from HUD regulations. Client doesn’t understand line item bids are usually not addressed by HUD/M&M. The Sales clean teams and any re-hab repairs are usually addressed by Brokers, Sams contractor or re-hab departments .


----------

